# varnished / unvarnished ???



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Probably asked a thousand times, BUT what is the differnce between the Partagas 898 varnished and unvarnished ??? Your thoughts on each...

joe


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished 6-3/4 x 43

Partagas 8-9-8 Unvarnished 6-1/8 x 42

In a nutshell, the varnished is more of a powerhouse than the unvarnished, but the unvarnished can be a fine smoke as well.
The unvarnished with some age can be a fairly mild yet refined smoke, while the varnished with some age can be some of the best full bodied cigars around.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

poker said:


> Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished 6-3/4 x 43
> 
> Partagas 8-9-8 Unvarnished 6-1/8 x 42
> 
> ...


So is the cigar varnished or the cigar box?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Trout said:


> So is the cigar varnished or the cigar box?


the box...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

i've only had one varnished ever, but it was absolutely one of the best smokes i've had! was so much more powerful and the flavors had biger depth than the non-varnished. the taste was that of a much bigger cigar and one that could easily be a favorite for just about any smoker.

the several NV that i have smoked have really been good smokes, but were completely different than the V. much milder and creamier. 

both smokes have their merits; but i think most people seek out the older varnished boxes!


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

zemekone said:


> the box...


Thats what I thought. But why? Is the varnish a way to serperate the two?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> Thats what I thought. But why? Is the varnish a way to serperate the two?


It's a different vitola and a different blend. Two different cigars.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Trout said:


> Thats what I thought. But why? Is the varnish a way to serperate the two?


'They are a different size, flavor, strength, and packaging'.

Here's a little more on the topic:
Varnished/Unvarnished


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I had my first Varnished on Saturday and it was one of if not the best cigar I have ever had.

I would be very content if they were the only cigar I ever smoked for the rest of my life. For me, it was that good.

Mine was given to me. Do they still sell these?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Trout said:


> So is the cigar varnished or the cigar box?


The cigar is varnished. Locks in the flavors for long term ageing. Lighting them can be a bitch though........................


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The cigar is varnished. Locks in the flavors for long term ageing. Lighting them can be a bitch though........................


:r
Yeah they're mainly just for display


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong........but the way I read into MRN - that the varnished box slows down the air exchange and promotes enhanced aging vs. the unvarnished box that "breathes".

If I only had my book in front of me right now.........


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong........but MRN says that the varnished box slows down the air exchange and promotes enhanced aging vs. the unvarnished box that "breathes".
> 
> If I only had my book in front of me right now.........


for Varnished:


MRN said:


> Minimum aging of 5 ears recommended, because being packaged in the air-tight varnished "898" box slows down the maturation


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

wow thats an old and great thread by me. can someone help me with what humidity I should store cigars at, cello on off? and should I take cigars out of a tube 

thanks


:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> what humidity I should store cigars at, cello on off? and should I take cigars out of a tube
> 
> thanks
> 
> :r


Use the damn search function ya lazy bastage!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I had my first Varnished ......... Do they still sell these?


Yes the Varnished are still available. The Non-Varnished are Discontinued, and the old ones that were smoking good seem to have been bought up. The newer NVs I've had were VERRRY tight


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Bruce said:


> The cigar is varnished. Locks in the flavors for long term ageing. Lighting them can be a bitch though........................


Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


Chill out. It was a joke.
Name calling will get you in hot water here faster than you can say "kwagga"


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> the old ones that were smoking good seem to have been bought up. QUOTE]
> 
> Wouldn't you know it, just when I found a cigar that I could call my favorite, I most likely will never get another one
> 
> ...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mmblz said:


> :r
> Yeah they're mainly just for display


This is true because studies have shown that people who chase after cubans do so because they are snobs interested in the status of owning cuban cigars........


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce said:


> The cigar is varnished. Locks in the flavors for long term ageing. Lighting them can be a bitch though........................


Bruce, the last time I lit one there was a fireball, thereby rendering me bald.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Chill out. It was a joke.
> Name calling will get you in hot water here faster than you can say "kwagga"


:tpd: 


Trout said:


> Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


Bruce = Jerk.....hmmmm.....that's a new one on me, contrary to my dealings with him, but I guess with all of your experience here you're in the know


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> PuffDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > the old ones that were smoking good seem to have been bought up. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Bruce, the last time I lit one there was a fireball, thereby rendering me bald.


In that case, Vic, you must be one handsome devil.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> In that case, Vic, you must be one handsome devil.


So true Peter. Since my accident I've had many more women wanting to rub my "head",


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Zoomschwortz said:
> 
> 
> > The varnished are still available.. it's the NV that's been discontinued right?
> ...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Trout said:


> Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


You'll go far here. I can tell already :r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

mr.c said:


> wow thats an old and great thread by me. can someone help me with what humidity I should store cigars at, cello on off? and should I take cigars out of a tube
> 
> thanks
> 
> :r





pnoon said:


> Use the damn search function ya lazy bastage!


Thanks - Now my keyboard has coffee spit all over it - :r

Ron


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Use the damn search function ya lazy bastage!


Damn Joe you step out of the corner for one minute and yens get called a lazy bastage. Tough crowd! :r


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Chill out. It was a joke.
> Name calling will get you in hot water here faster than you can say "kwagga"


And too bad asking a simple question draws sarcasim. I was hoping for a friendly forum to learn about a hobby we all enjoy. If I wanted rediculed I would have asked my question with a smart ass tone. I didn't, so I don't think I deserve any flack.

But hey I guess I'm wrong for looking for a place for a guy to ask a question. Must be just my unrealistic expatation.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Trout,
I was going to pm you and tell you not to take things so seriously and the guys here are just "pulling your chain"...it's a newbie thing.

Looking back, you got some good, friendly answers to your questions.

Anyway, hope things work out for you if you don't stay around. IMO, you're missing out on a great forum.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Trout,
> I was going to pm you and tell you not to take things so seriously and the guys here are just "pulling your chain"...it's a newbie thing.
> 
> Anyway, hope things work out for you if you don't stay around. IMO, you're missing out on a great forum.


Blake,

Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.

But hey please forgive me guys.

:al


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Zoomschwortz said:
> 
> 
> > The varnished are still available.. it's the NV that's been discontinued right?
> ...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Trout said:


> Blake,
> 
> Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.
> 
> ...


Stick around...and you'll find things different around here...apology in my book means alot.

Now get over to the *New Gorilla Forum*, introduce yourself, and make some friends!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Trout said:


> Blake,
> 
> Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.
> 
> ...


Stick around, this really is a great place.

The worst thing that happens around here is someone will push you down the slope and I'm warning you now, if you are not hooked yet, you will be, so burn you credit card now and stay away from the devil site.

Welcome to the Jungle
Ken


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> Blake,
> 
> Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.
> 
> ...


This is a VERY friendly place. No one bashed you. You asked a question that someone had some fun with. If you are so thin skinned that it bothers you, then this forum (or any other for that matter) may not be the place for you.

You have received some good advice about putting this in the past and introducing yourself in the New Gorilla Forum. Read the stickies, FAQs, and get to know some folks. There is no place friendlier than Club Stogie. Just refrain from name calling (especially well respected members) and you will do fine.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:


Zoomschwortz said:


> I had my first Varnished on Saturday and it was one of if not the best cigar I have ever had.
> 
> I would be very content if they were the only cigar I ever smoked for the rest of my life. For me, it was that good.
> 
> Mine was given to me. Do they still sell these?


Thats enough to make me want to go and get 1.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Trout said:


> Blake,
> 
> Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.
> 
> ...


and if this had been _one_ of those other forums, you would have been bashed and ridiculed, instead a well respected member was having a little fun with you. If you can't take a little jest at your expense then there isn't a forum for you anywhere.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Trout said:


> Blake,
> 
> Thanks... ,maybe I just took it the wrong way. But it just on alot of forums there are people just waiting to bash people and criticize.
> 
> ...


Bruce is the one you should apologize to. He is one of the most generous people here on CS, and was just joking a bit with you.

CBF:w


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :
> Thats enough to make me want to go and get 1.


If you do get one, let me know what you think and see if it is old stock or new stock.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman.....

"Big Mistake.... Huge!" :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Trout said:


> Hey Jerk Thats why I asked. I didn't think they used deck and patio stain.


sheesh man lighten up (please) that was a joke- everyone knows you cant use varnish *directly on* cigars; shellac on the other hand...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> sheesh man lighten up (please) that was a joke- everyone knows you cant use varnish *directly on* cigars; shellac on the other hand...


Knock it off, Jerk.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> And too bad asking a simple question draws *sarcasim*. I was hoping for a friendly forum to learn about a hobby we all enjoy. If I wanted *rediculed* I would have asked my question with a smart ass tone. I didn't, so I don't think I deserve any flack.
> 
> But hey I guess I'm wrong for looking for a place for a guy to ask a question. Must be just my unrealistic *expatation*.


If we wanted to ridicule you we would have started with spelling. Then gone on to ask for pics. Your girlfriend, your room in your moms house and probably finished with your humi. 

I'm just kidding.

Cubans are a strange animal. No matter how much you learn about them, there is always more. The Partagas 898 is one of many examples of similar naming. In this case for the way they are packaged 8 cigars on the bottom row, 9 in the middle and 8 on the top in the box. As mentioned before the cigars are similar in presentation only as the packaging is different (V vs NV wooden boxes) as well as the cigars.. RG, length and blend differences.

The Ramone Allones 898 V is identical in size to the Partagas 898V 6 3/4 x 43 .. a Dalias. However, the RA 898 NV was a 5 5/8 x 42 coronas compared to the Partagas 898 NV a 6 1/8 x 42 Corona grandes.

Churchills are another example of odd naming conventions. Churchill normally implies a size, Julietta 2 - 7 x 47. It is commonly but not exclusively used to denote a version of a cigar line.... Romeo and Julieta Churchill for example. Of course R&J also produced cigars of the same size called Price of Wales and Clemenceau. It's so confusing. H Upmann calls the same size cigar a Sir Winston (AKA Sir Winston Churchill) and has an identical sized cigar called a Monarch.

Then, just as we have the size/name thing codified there is the Quinterro Churchill. 6 1/2 x 42 - actually a Cervantes sized cigar.

Welcome to our confusion.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This post has been analyzed and reviewed by MS/Fluffmaster-Scan.



Fluffmeister said:


> If we wanted to ridicule you we would have started with spelling. Then gone on to ask for pics. Your girlfriend, your room in your moms house and probably finished with your humi.
> 
> I'm just kidding.
> 
> Cubans are a strange animal. No matter how much you learn about them, there is always more.


_Fluff. Degree of certainty 94%._



Fluffmeister said:


> The Partagas 898 is one of many examples of similar naming. In this case for the way they are packaged 8 cigars on the bottom row, 9 in the middle and 8 on the top in the box. As mentioned before the cigars are similar in presentation only as the packaging is different (V vs NV wooden boxes) as well as the cigars.. RG, length and blend differences.
> 
> The Ramone Allones 898 V is identical in size to the Partagas 898V 6 3/4 x 43 .. a Dalias. However, the RA 898 NV was a 5 5/8 x 42 coronas compared to the Partagas 898 NV a 6 1/8 x 42 Corona grandes.


_Not fluff. Probably composed off-site by an unattributed author. 97% certainty._



Fluffmeister said:


> Churchills are another example of odd naming conventions.


_Fluff. 96% certainty._



Fluffmeister said:


> Churchill normally implies a size, Julietta 2 - 7 x 47. It is commonly but not exclusively used to denote a version of a cigar line.... Romeo and Julieta Churchill for example. Of course R&J also produced cigars of the same size called Price of Wales and Clemenceau. It's so confusing. H Upmann calls the same size cigar a Sir Winston (AKA Sir Winston Churchill) and has an identical sized cigar called a Monarch.
> 
> Then, just as we have the size/name thing codified there is the Quinterro Churchill. 6 1/2 x 42 - actually a Cervantes sized cigar.


_No fluff - real meat, here. Author unknown. 99% certainty._



Fluffmeister said:


> Welcome to our confusion.


_Fluff, fluff, fluff. 100% fluff._


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> This post has been analyzed and reviewed by MS/Fluffmaster-Scan.
> 
> _Fluff. Degree of certainty 94%._
> 
> ...


Now what is Fluff?

I've heard of a fluffer, but I bet this isn't the same thing


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Trout said:


> Now what is Fluff?
> 
> I've heard of a fluffer, but I bet this isn't the same thing


That's it? I go to all that trouble to "flush out" the 898 question for you. Even add background information and that's it.

I'm sticking to pure fluff from here on out. :r

BTW - Fluff in the context of this forum is "non cigar" and or non topical informative posting. See Mr Maduroo's post above for an example.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

LOL.....you tried Klugs, you tried!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

:r Now that's entertainment. I'm going to go filp a coin to decide if the celo comes off...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

die stupid thread die !! 


:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Fluffmeister said:


> If we wanted to ridicule you we would have started with spelling. Then gone on to ask for pics. Your girlfriend, your room in your moms house and probably finished with your humi.
> 
> I'm just kidding.
> 
> ...


*Yeah but what about the sources???*

 We do appreciate your absence from whoring.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Fluffmeister said:


> ...BTW - Fluff in the context of this forum is "non cigar" and or non topical informative posting. See Mr Maduroo's post above for an example.


Lets don't kill the messenger.

_The unvarnished truth? What a jerk this new fluff-guy is turning out to be! But he has so much rg and so many posts! Where did he come from? I feel like I'm missing something but cannot put my finger on it._


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Zoomschwortz said:
> 
> 
> > The varnished are still available.. it's the NV that's been discontinued right?
> ...


----------

